# /etc/init.d/nftables ???

## Tender

Hello, just studying nftables...

```

lowpower2 ~ # eix nftables

[I] net-firewall/nftables

     Available versions:  (~)0.4 (~)0.5 {debug gmp +readline}

     Installed versions:  0.5(12:17:28 PM 09/22/2015)(gmp readline -debug)

     Homepage:            http://netfilter.org/projects/nftables/

     Description:         Linux kernel (3.13+) firewall, NAT and packet mangling tools

lowpower2 ~ # nft list tables ip  

lowpower2 ~ # nft add table ip filter     

lowpower2 ~ # nft list tables ip 

table ip filter

lowpower2 ~ # /etc/init.d/nftables list

<cmdline>:1:15-16: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table ip ip filter

              ^^

<cmdline>:1:16-17: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table arp ip filter

               ^^

<cmdline>:1:16-17: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table ip6 ip filter

               ^^

<cmdline>:1:19-20: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table bridge ip filter

                  ^^

<cmdline>:1:17-18: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table inet ip filter

                ^^

lowpower2 ~ # /etc/init.d/nftables save

 * Saving nftables state ...

<cmdline>:1:15-16: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table ip ip filter

              ^^

<cmdline>:1:16-17: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table arp ip filter

               ^^

<cmdline>:1:16-17: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table ip6 ip filter

               ^^

<cmdline>:1:19-20: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table bridge ip filter

                  ^^

<cmdline>:1:17-18: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table inet ip filter

                ^^

lowpower2 ~ # /etc/init.d/nftables clear

<cmdline>:1:16-17: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

flush table ip ip filter

               ^^

<cmdline>:1:15-16: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table ip ip filter

              ^^

<cmdline>:1:17-18: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

delete table ip ip filter

                ^^

<cmdline>:1:17-18: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

flush table arp ip filter

                ^^

<cmdline>:1:16-17: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table arp ip filter

               ^^

<cmdline>:1:18-19: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

delete table arp ip filter

                 ^^

<cmdline>:1:17-18: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

flush table ip6 ip filter

                ^^

<cmdline>:1:16-17: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table ip6 ip filter

               ^^

<cmdline>:1:18-19: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

delete table ip6 ip filter

                 ^^

<cmdline>:1:20-21: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

flush table bridge ip filter

                   ^^

<cmdline>:1:19-20: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table bridge ip filter

                  ^^

<cmdline>:1:21-22: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

delete table bridge ip filter

                    ^^

<cmdline>:1:18-19: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

flush table inet ip filter

                 ^^

<cmdline>:1:17-18: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table inet ip filter

                ^^

<cmdline>:1:19-20: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

delete table inet ip filter

                  ^^

lowpower2 ~ # /etc/init.d/nftables start

 * Loading nftables state and starting firewall ...

<cmdline>:1:16-17: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

flush table ip ip filter

               ^^

<cmdline>:1:15-16: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table ip ip filter

              ^^

<cmdline>:1:17-18: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

delete table ip ip filter

                ^^

<cmdline>:1:17-18: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

flush table arp ip filter

                ^^

<cmdline>:1:16-17: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table arp ip filter

               ^^

<cmdline>:1:18-19: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

delete table arp ip filter

                 ^^

<cmdline>:1:17-18: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

flush table ip6 ip filter

                ^^

<cmdline>:1:16-17: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table ip6 ip filter

               ^^

<cmdline>:1:18-19: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

delete table ip6 ip filter

                 ^^

<cmdline>:1:20-21: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

flush table bridge ip filter

                   ^^

<cmdline>:1:19-20: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table bridge ip filter

                  ^^

<cmdline>:1:21-22: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

delete table bridge ip filter

                    ^^

<cmdline>:1:18-19: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

flush table inet ip filter

                 ^^

<cmdline>:1:17-18: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

list table inet ip filter

                ^^

<cmdline>:1:19-20: Error: syntax error, unexpected ip, expecting string

delete table inet ip filter

                  ^^                                                         

```

???Last edited by Tender on Thu Sep 24, 2015 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *Tender wrote:*   

> lowpower2 ~ # /etc/init.d/nftables list

 

That init.d stuff isn't even mentioned in the wiki .  Where did you find it?

----------

## Tender

I think I get it emerging nftables...

lowpower2 ~ # equery f nftables |grep nftables

/etc/conf.d/nftables

/etc/init.d/nftables

/etc/nftables

/etc/nftables/bridge-filter

/etc/nftables/inet-filter

/etc/nftables/ipv4-filter

/etc/nftables/ipv4-mangle

/etc/nftables/ipv4-nat

/etc/nftables/ipv6-filter

/etc/nftables/ipv6-mangle

/etc/nftables/ipv6-nat

/usr/share/doc/nftables-0.5

/usr/share/doc/nftables-0.5/TODO.bz2

/var/lib/nftables

/var/lib/nftables/.keep_net-firewall_nftables-0

The wiki mentions rc-update add nftables default, that is, /etc/init.d/nftables start at boot...

----------

